
Would you propose with a diamond grown in a lab? - gpresot
http://qz.com/630512/would-you-propose-with-a-diamond-grown-in-a-lab/
======
onion2k
My fiancee's ring doesn't have any sort of diamond in it. We wouldn't want to
spend our lives together _even more_ if it did. An engagement ring isn't an
investment where the aim is to get "value for money"; it's a symbol that says
you want to share the rest of your life with someone. What it's made of is
irrelevant. What it denotes is the important bit.

